# Upcoming UJRadio Show: Chad Brown & Asian bamboo Rat Snakes (O. coxi)



## UrbanJungles (Dec 28, 2009)

Join Urban Jungles Radio and our evening's guest, NFL linebacker* Chad Brown* of Pro Exotics as we discuss Thai Bamboo Ratsnakes (_Oreophis porphyraceus coxi_) and their kin as well as some of the other projects going on at his Reptile breeding facility. Be sure to call in early so you can ask Chad about unique neon serpents of the Asian Highlands.

*Saturday 1/2 @ 11 pm e.s.t.!
www.UrbanJunglesRadio.com*


http://www.blogtalkradio.com/urbanj...tar-chad-brown-of-pro-exotics-talks-asian-bam


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 1, 2010)

Just added for tomorrow night...USARk President Andrew Wyatt checks in with new updates on the battle against S373!!!!!

Call in with your questions on S373, arm yourselves!


----------



## mozkaynak (Jan 9, 2010)

is there radio show today???


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 10, 2010)

The next Radio show will be next weekend, my guests were stranded at an airport far from home for this weekend's episode which will be re-scheduled.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 11, 2010)

> Thai Bamboo Ratsnakes (Oreophis porphyraceus coxi)


These are gorgeous! :drool:  It's too bad they are fiesty, because I don't own any snakes, otherwise I'd make an exception for something like this, though I have no clue if they're even in the pet trade where I live, I just looked them up.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 12, 2010)

This is my female, she's a total sweetheart. I can reach in and grab her and she just chills out in my hand.  It's a very visually oriented snake (that's why some all them red racers) and so as long as I move slow and deliberate she's cool.  If I make sudden moves, she responds by darting away a short distance.

I reach into her tub all the time and she never responds aggressively...UNLESS!
Just like Chad mentions in the radio interview, these snakes have one of the strongest feeding responses I have ever seen!  When they smell a rodent they will hunt down and attempt to kill ANYTHING that moves...totally psycho feeding response!

But overall my experience has been that this snake is very mellow and not nearly as aggressive or defensive as other rat snakes.  On top of being beautiful...they are positively the easiest snakes I have ever kept.  No heating and they eat rodents even before their first sheds after hatching.  

 I keep mine just like I do my Rhacodactylus!  Even in the same rack in a room that stays about 68-72F


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, that's a beautiful photo!!!  Interesting info about the species and your experience too, thanks.


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 12, 2010)

What's the price range on these? Any online dealers with sites to order from?


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 12, 2010)

You can buy them from Pro Exotics, Chad Brown breeds them and they tend to run about 300 bucks.

www.ProExotics.com


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

